# You have got to hear this clown to believe it!!



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Here's a link to ebaumsworld with and idiot named "Chris" talking (at length) on a radio talk show about how he gets out of speeding tickets:

It's long (about 30 minutes), but well worth it as this fool drones on about many subjects including:
-How his '87 Camaro is such a "sweet" ride and can outrun any "cop car" in existence
-That by washing and waxing his car, it can "reflect" radar away from it, giving the police inaccurate radar readings. He actually says his car is like a stealth bomber, and is actually built of the same "metal" the stealth bomber is. 
-He intimidates police because he has fake tattoos and a pack of cigarettes on his dashboard. They think he had went to prison because of this...?
-He regards pulling over for police a "favor" because his ride is so fast.
-By reminding us we are violating his constitutional rights by stopping him and that we should be out catching "gangbangers" or "murderers", he has shamed many a cop into letting him go. Also by reminding police that he pays their salaries with his taxes, he had gotten out of tickets.
-A California Highway Patrolman wanted to write him a "thank you" letter for pulling over.
-A CHP officer pulled him over once when he was getting oral sex from a girl, and that the police officer let him "finish".

This is just a taste of the intellectual ramblings in store for you from "Chris", check it out, its funny and well worth the long listen. I wonder if "Chris" is a charter member of the National Motorists Association? Just click to enter and it's under newest media. ebaumsworld.com


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

What a friggen nut! This is just someone that likes to hear himself talk. I seriously doubt CHP gets into conversations with speeders.

License & Reg, Here's your cite, see ya.

I am just glad that the other callers and the host knew that he was full of shit. They should have had this nut submit his driving record in order to participate.

LOL this guy is a friggen riot, well it was good for a laugh :lol:

Posted 7/2/2004 11:16:18 AM:

lol this just gets better  

knobnibble??? lol


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

I think i lost some braincells after listening to this guy


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Wow, I could only listen to about 5 minutes of it because I am at work, but that guys a mooooron!!!

Same metal as a stealth bomber!
I wash and wax MY car too buddy!! :roll:


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

Having lived in LA, the Phil Hendrie show is based on fake calls like this attempting to bait other people to call in and engage the initial caller. 

The joke is on those that call in.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll have a plate of ick with a side of ick please. Listening to this guy for like 5 minutes was starting to make me sterile i think. My Car is sweet, my car is hot, I've had it up to 95MPH wow buddy that's cool for your 20 year old shytebox. I've had my 01 S-10 Crew Cab up to 97 before and my GF's VW Jetta Up to 150MPH. This guy has that scared shivering sound in his voice as he talks to the dj. What a loser.

Scott c:


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

Marlboro reds, fake tats and the cops who fear them, on the next Springer.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

here's the short cut http://media.ebaumsworld.com/iroc-speeding.mp3

This dude has smoked a few too many bones....

WOW!! That's the trick?!?! Just wax my car everyweek and give it a "sweet shine"?! Cool. And after my ride looks "sweet" I can just tell the PO who pulls me over that he's jealous and I pay his salary?!?!? This guy needs serious help!! If he gets out of tickets, it would be for 2 reasons:
1) He's so friggin' stupid, it would be a waste of ink on the citation.
and/or
2) The cop has to leave to control himself/herself from pissing themselves laughing.

"the cops can't pick-up radar on my car" because the metal is so shiny... oh brother.

And this guy is from LA and he is NOT familiar with Rodney King? Oh Sh%&!!


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

It sounded to me like the joke was definitely on the radio DJ and the listeners. This guy couldn't possibly be serious! :roll: 

Very entertaining though.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

An '87 Camaro is a 'sweet ride'????????????????????????

Maybe a '67...if the anemic 'mouse motor' was replaced with a mopar A-block 8) !


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

He sounds like a stud. I would be more than willing to bet that he has a mullet and wears old Anthrax t-shirts with the sleeves cut off.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm sorry this has to be a joke like id1811xecj says. there is no way natural selection lets people who think like this survive past birth. No way this is real-it has to be a joke! This is an interview with Joe Dirts bad brother! Yeah Dunngeon this is a stud with a mullet for sure!


----------

